# Source for full orchestra scores?



## Tjur (Dec 26, 2017)

Hi all,

I only recently found out how much I enjoy reading scores along while listening to music and movie soundtracks. While I do have access to some classical stuff, I was not able to find full scores for film music, like for example Braveheart by James Horner. Does anybody know about sources for PRINTED full scores?


----------



## trumpoz (Dec 26, 2017)

There arent many sources. 

The only one I know of is


http://www.omnimusicpublishing.com


----------



## FredericBernard (Jan 1, 2018)

Not true  you just have to dig a bit deeper 

-John Williams publishes many of his original scores officially! Just search for "Signature Edition". We all love these, because they feature the original orchestrations. There are also existing original orchestrations of other composers, I think mostly as Suite (for instance there's a Suite on JNH Peter Pan, should also have the original orchestration).

-There are aditionally existing TONS of re-arranged Suites for contemporary film scores. These are unfortunately mostly altered orchestrations, to make it adaptive for the mass market (kids, schools, amateur orchestras); like they leave out/easen out the too hard parts and like to keep out certain instrument like contra bassoon (this is an expensive on = so most school orchestras can't afford it, on top it's very heard to play accuratly in terms of dynamics, that's why the arrangers commonly exchange it with a bass clarinet), cimbasso, contra-bass clarinet etc.
Imo you can still learn from these too, but there are certainly better options.

-https://www.lucksmusic.com/ features a lot of scans of the full scores they are selling (mostly incomplete - but completely free). Just look out for the tiny "PDF" symbol - they really have tons of those samples uploaded.

-https://en.schott-music.com/ features complete perusal scores as well for many great scores (many Nino Rota ones, German Tatort, Das Boot, Neverending Story). You can also order perusal scores for free (you'll get these via mail). There are some more who give out perusal scores for free, but some of them only to conductors or people who really plan to book the specific piece or suite for an actual concert (like the Disney Concert Library! don't waste your time with this one, as they give 200% to really keep their "holy grails" unreachable for you little lurckers  ...).

-Some composers/orchestrators (Marco Beltrami, Michael Giacchino, Dave Metzger, Robin Hoffmann, Benny Oschmann, last but not least http://fredericbernardmusic.com/pdf-scorestutorials/ (me) as well), have/had uploaded PDF scores to their own site. Robin, Benny and Beltrami's music should be still online.

-Last but not least most of Hollywoods scores are swapped between musicians within the "inner circles", originating from the LA/London area. Maybe take a look at jw-forums.com.

Hope these help!
-Frederic


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 1, 2018)

Dig deeper? Why make him work hard? 
https://www.reddit.com/r/CinemaScores/new/?count=26&before=t3_6v0fwm


----------



## bryla (Jan 1, 2018)

FredericBernard said:


> -John Williams publishes many of his original scores officially! Just search for "Signature Edition". We all love these, because they feature the original orchestrations.


Many of the ones I have aren't original orchestrations. But hey, that's also a lesson to spot


----------



## FredericBernard (Jan 2, 2018)

synergy543 said:


> Dig deeper? Why make him work hard?
> https://www.reddit.com/r/CinemaScores/new/?count=26&before=t3_6v0fwm



Cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## agarner32 (Jan 2, 2018)

You'll find a ton of scores on scribd https://www.scribd.com. You need to subscribe for printing/download option, but it's something like $50 for a year which is cheap considering how many scores you can download.

I second Omnipublishing. The scores are beautifully done.


----------

